# Wheres Doobie?



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I need to tape/block/skim/sand 200 boards tomorrow ...


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

He is probably just finishing up on the second house of the 78 houses he signed the contract for today. Since the old hanger left a bazooka and 2 tapetechs behind for him to use, he might be about half way through the 3rd house. Or...... he might be smoking a doobie. Or.... He might be posting with that invisible ink that he marked the boxes with and we just can't see his posts.:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> He is probably just finishing up on the second house of the 78 houses he signed the contract for today. Since the old hanger left a bazooka and 2 tapetechs behind for him to use, he might be about half way through the 3rd house. Or...... he might be smoking a doobie. Or.... He might be posting with that invisible ink that he marked the boxes with and we just can't see his posts.:whistling2:


:lol: I Figured those 78 homes would be done by dusk.. :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Gee, I missed out on all the fun

I wonder who it was, that started to piss him off


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> He is probably just finishing up on the second house of the 78 houses he signed the contract for today. Since the old hanger left a bazooka and 2 tapetechs behind for him to use, he might be about half way through the 3rd house. Or...... he might be smoking a doobie. Or.... He might be posting with that invisible ink that he marked the boxes with and we just can't see his posts.:whistling2:


Now that's funny...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

If he has a brother or two I have a great business name for them :whistling2:


----------



## Doobie (Oct 5, 2011)

Hahaha funny.I did get those 74 not 78 houses to hang and paint by the way.I did help with some hanging and did okay but not fast enough so my cousins will do the hanging.no we didnt do 200 sheets in one day but it's done now and know for a fact It takes practice and system for it.I don't smoke doobies but I can sell salt to a slug.bazookas yes,tape tech yes,contract for homes yes,200 sheets in a day bs.1 guy who was hanging used I think some kind of marker and my cousins used a vazit I think that's what it was called.anyways I like the bashing and I just played along with it.


Sincerely,
Doobie


----------



## Doobie (Oct 5, 2011)

I like your sarcasm mt buckets.I actually have a really good friend that I visit once a year in Illinois.I think he lives around osie ST.not sure but great town.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Doobie, glad to see you back! I respect your newly posted honesty. Remember, you are talking to professionals on this site and we can smell BS a mile away. I'm a painter also, the guy's here will give you a little grief from time to time for being a painter. Just give it back.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Gee, I missed out on all the fun
> 
> I wonder who it was, that started to piss him off


 Pretty funny read 2Buck:blink: Long read got fed up!!!


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey Doobie glad we didn't scare you off. Like I said in my post I normally do not get involved in those threads but I was pissed off that night anyways and u kinda made yourself a easy target lol ..
Anyways this site is full of TRUE PROS, look at tje finished drywall picture thread.
You wont see any of my pics there yet... I don't feel I am that good yet, like I said I'm always learning .. anyway good luck and enjoy all DWT has to offer and teach


----------



## Doobie (Oct 5, 2011)

If I came here asking entry level questions about how to hang rock then I would have been laughed at,spit on then sent to DIY land.I figured i tell a story and see what I could get out of it.kinda like playing poker only u guys called my bluff.i really want to learn this trade and the past few days I have been googling everything I could about it.i have many questions and I know you guys who have been in business for many years would not think it's fair for a newbie as myself not to learn myself and will be reluctant to answer these questions.hopefully I will gain knowledge in this business to where I can have good conversations with you guys about the trade.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome Doobie,,,, just don't pee down our backs and try to tell us its raining,,,,,,,:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

''If I came here asking entry level questions about how to hang rock then I would have been laughed at,spit on''


No .. you would not have.. !!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> ''If I came here asking entry level questions about how to hang rock then I would have been laughed at,spit on''
> 
> 
> No .. you would not have.. !!!


it's impossible to teach anyone how to rock, tape or read blue prints for that matter, over the net.

That would be like trying to explain to a virgin how to be a master in the bedroom , the 1st time they went to break their cherry. You half to have some experience....... but ill try.

1st, you step up to the plate

then get to 1st base, from there steal into 2nd base, when their not expecting it, slide into 3rd base head 1st, then bring it on home

Hope that helps


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> it's impossible to teach anyone how to rock, tape or read blue prints for that matter, over the net.
> 
> That would be like trying to explain to a virgin how to be a master in the bedroom , the 1st time they went to break their cherry. You half to have some experience....... but ill try.
> 
> ...


I would much rather teach in person anyways!!! Wait...are we talking about dryall or what...


----------

